# Lars Von Trier's Nympomaniac



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Lars Von Trier's Nymphomaniac*


New lars von trier film about girls being addicted to fucking...
Here is a short clip which begins with a tarkovsky reference...
[YOUTUBE]CMnJDyv2a1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a long-time crush on Charlotte Gainsbourg so i'll check this out. Melancholia left me cold so this'd better deliver.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish Sophie Turner had a role in this.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice, i really like Lars Von Trier movies, looking forward this.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope this is his return-to-form. He hasn't made a good movie since Dogville.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 8, 2013)

Well i actually liked Melancholia.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

I know i'm in the minority on that one, but i didn't like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2013)

Melancholia was decent enough.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2013)

hahaha, look at these 

that Udo Kier one 

also


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2013)

I

don't really like Von Trier's films

but I respect him for how uncompromising and honest he is with his work so I might see this.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 11, 2013)

LVT Master Troll... whoeven the fuck can come up with those posters


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely will check this out when it's released


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Some clips with Shia Le Bouf and Uma Thurman
[YOUTUBE]Cq0MiGLp4aE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_nAk_uhJMqw[/YOUTUBE]
The whoring bed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2013)

There's been some new things out, like posters. Fourteen in total:












*continued*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2013)

And the first trailer is out, red-band-esque that is:

[YOUTUBE]LSOONAsCG0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 22, 2013)

already posted those posters

that trailer though  (nsfw if it wasn't obvious)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2013)

My bad about the posters, didn't see the link above.


----------



## olaf (Dec 3, 2013)

I have to admit, lars von trier sure can make sex (which isn't rape) look so unsexy and kinda bad. and it's not the kind of bad that makes you laugh, it's the kind of bad that makes you sad and lonely and wanting somebody to hug you and tell you that it's all right


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2013)

> *Lars von Trier?s Longer, Harder ?Nymphomaniac? Likely to See Release in 2014*
> 
> As with nearly everything relating to the new Lars von Trier movie, Nymphomaniac, there?s always a degree of genuine storytelling, and a certain amount of savvy promotional spin. You don?t make a two-part film that is sexually explicit to the point of being hardcore without angling for a degree of prurient attention based solely on the fact that the film might show some famous peoples? junk. (See the very not safe for work trailer for a tease on that front.)
> 
> ...






> *Lars Von Trier?s ?Nymphomaniac? Gets Two U.S. Release Dates*
> 
> One thing that?s remained unclear through all the chatter about the two different cuts of Nymphomaniac in existence, and Lars von Trier?s feelings about the shorter version, and potential distribution plans for the longer version, is when, exactly, U.S. audiences would get to see this gloriously NSFW sexual epic.
> 
> ...




And two posters.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Some clips with Shia Le Bouf and Uma Thurman
> [YOUTUBE]Cq0MiGLp4aE[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]_nAk_uhJMqw[/YOUTUBE]
> The whoring bed




Love these 2.

This movie looks interesting. Definitely gonna see.


----------

